# BMW vs Audi Ad Battle Continues - Audi Slams BMW as The One Who Fell a Bit Short



## Hovik (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe start by having an Olympic athlete (Usain Bolt - world fastest man 100 meter as matter of fact he did have an M3) driving around in a BMW M5 vs a regular person with those running shorts as well as a head band while driving an S6 and compete with each other (fair enough because both of them equip with V10 engine). At the end the M5 will out perform an S6 which is true in reality. Then have BMW sponsor the Olympic so they can use the symbol and say something like Audi still falls short (lack of 1 ring) as the best in the world.

Another one would probably focus on the Unintended Acceleration incident* that merely destroy Audi back in 1986. Again start by having Olympic athlete Usain Bolt launching an M5 on a drag strip with perfect start every time while post better and better quarter mile results. Meanwhile have Usain Bolt also starts a 200 meter race on a starting block with a regular dude with all the running gear try to beat the best in the world. While the regular due false start (jump start), he also false starts on the drag strip and even if he gets it going he still loose in the end by also posting real quarter mile time in a M5 vs an S6.

**Unintended acceleration*

On November 23, 1986, 60 Minutes aired a segment greenlit by Don Hewitt, concerning the Audi 5000 automobile, a popular German luxury car. The story covered a supposed problem of "unintended acceleration" when the brake pedal was pushed, with emotional interviews with six people who sued Audi (unsuccessfully) after they crashed their cars, including one woman who had killed her six year old boy. Footage was shown of an Audi 5000 with the accelerator moving down on its own, accelerating the car, after an expert witness employed by one of the plaintiffs modified it with a concealed device to cause it to do so.[18] Independent investigators concluded that this was most likely due to driver incompetence, where the driver let their foot slip off the brake and onto the accelerator. Tests by Audi and independent journalists showed that even with the throttle wide open, the car would simply stall if the brakes were actually being used.[19] Some claims were made that this was in part due to a slightly closer placing of the pedals than in many American cars, which allows smoother driving for greater fuel efficiency and more control in an emergency situation.

The incident devastated Audi sales in the United States, which did not reach the same level for another fifteen years. The initial incidents which prompted the report were found by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration and Transport Canada to have been attributable to operator error, where car owners had depressed the accelerator pedal instead of the brake pedal. CBS issued a partial retraction, without acknowledging the test results of involved government agencies.[20]

A rival to 60 Minutes, Dateline NBC, would be found guilty of similar tactics years later regarding fuel tank integrity on General Motors pickup trucks.


----------



## bimmermedic (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent question posed by the Admin, and in truth I haven't much to add, except that I love this answer:

"Then have BMW sponsor the Olympic so they can use the symbol and say something like Audi still falls short (lack of 1 ring) as the best in the world. ".

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Hovik (Jan 28, 2010)

Admin,

Can we move this to a section with more traffic so we can get more inspiration? Thank you!


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Perhaps BMW should do what other companies do when in this situation - fire their ad agency and try another.


----------



## Hovik (Jan 28, 2010)

EdCT said:


> Perhaps BMW should do what other companies do when in this situation - fire their ad agency and try another.


Well, I thought the one with check mate was pretty decent.:thumbup:


----------



## bcworkz (Dec 18, 2009)

I found '2nd Place' amusing. Bully for Audi. But really, why should I care what Car and Driver thinks? Their criteria does not match mine. Sure, I'll consider what they have to say, as far as it fits into my own criteria, but I'll make my own decision. Anybody that buys a car solely because a magazine says it's the best is an idiot.

In 'Spell', I'm not entirely sure what stereotype they're purporting BMW owners are. My best guess is middle class poseurs? If so, it's the pot calling the kettle black. If there's any brand that appeals to poseurs, it's Audi. Certainly, some poseurs choose BMW as their symbol of having made it, as much as any other luxury brand. 

All the stereotypes illustrated are of course, silly. Like many stereotypes, there is often a grain of truth. I agree some people do buy a brand based on image and reputation, without considering other alternatives that may be superior, so I appreciate the message. But then there are reasons image and reputation exist for a brand in the first place. And in reality, there's little reason in my mind to buy an Audi instead of the alternatives shown. (I do like their AWD system though)

I think the ads are successful in that people may give Audi a look before they automatically buy their default favorite image brand. In the end, people will buy what's best for them, for whatever reason. I doubt it'll bring many more paying customers to Audi. But who knows, they're pretty nice for Volkswagens.


----------

